# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  Подскажите замену The bat

## ivs-hit

Доброго времени суток форумчане. Подскажите, пожалуйста, замену почтовику the bat. У меня к почтовику всего несколько требований: адресная книга, шаблоны писем, проверка писем на сервере без загрузки и, по возможности, портабельность. Заранее спасибо.
З.Ы.: халявность также приветствуется.:)

----------


## 027

Mozilla Thunderbird
Портабельная версия
Халява полная.
В базовой поставке шаблонов нет. После установки заходите в Инструменты - Дополнения, жмете на поиск, ищете "templates".

----------


## HereticX

Foxmail

----------

